# Las Vegas Desert Club



## Mimi (Apr 13, 2009)

We are at Summer Bay Las Vegas Desert Club this week in a 2br renovated unit, building 11, 306.  Our son is also in a 2br renovated unit with his family, building 13, 306. Between our buildings, construction is being done on the huge service/sales building. We made owner reservations last April when we were vacationing in the old Summer Bay complex. We had requested 1st floor units as close to each other as possible. We will also be staying next week after our children return home, and had asked to stay in the same unit. On Good Friday, we called from our connection in Atlanta where thunderstorms and tornados resulted in a 6 hour delay. When we arrived around 3 a.m. Saturday morning, we were placed in third floor units facing the construction site, with a nice hike to our vehicles. After grocery shopping on Saturday and lugging the groceries up three flights, I was not feeling the love of an owner of (3) 2br units at Summer Bay LVDC. Rather than stew, I decided to express my upset to a manager, in an attempt to avoid problems in the future for the sake of all owners. We had conscientiously made several calls to assure our reservation was honored for placement in renovated units and there were notes in our account with our wishes for 1st floor, as well as the status on our delayed arrival.

It was our fortune to personally speak to Susan Bell, a delightful Assistant Manager at LVDC. She checked our record, and offered to move us the following day (Sunday) to a first floor renovated unit. Since we were already settled in for the week, we did not take her up on her immediate offer, but we will gladly relocate to a first floor unit on Friday for our second week. 

Since we originally owned (2) 2br Fountains and (1) 2br Terraces, I asked why we were placed in two of the smaller 2br units upon arrival. She indicated that this was overlooked (which it should not have been) and that the staff is still being trained to pay close attention to any notes attached to owner's reservations. I asked if it had anything to do with our ownership in the weeks program and not RCI points, and she strongly denied it (good answer!) We are now scheduled to move to a larger 2br unit on Friday, with a pool view and closer to our car. Susan made a note on our reservation, that our unit could not be changed without speaking to the owner first! In addition, she told us that whenever we request a first floor unit, we should indicate this is a medical necessity, and not if a first floor unit, is available, which was the wording on our original reservation. Since we are seniors on heart medication, it really is a hardship for us being on the third floor with no elevator. However, this week our grandchildren are releasing alot of pent-up energy negotiating between buildings and stairs, so we will make the best of the it.  Except for the construction noise early in the morning, it is very quiet on the top floor. (We realize we may hear people above us when we move next week.) Susan Bell gave us permission to contact her personally in the future with reservations or any other concerns.


----------



## roadtriper (Apr 16, 2009)

Mimi said:


> We are at Summer Bay Las Vegas Desert Club this week in a 2br renovated unit, building 11, 306.  Our son is also in a 2br renovated unit with his family, building 13, 306. Between our buildings, construction is being done on the huge service/sales building. We made owner reservations last April when we were vacationing in the old Summer Bay complex. We had requested 1st floor units as close to each other as possible. We will also be staying next week after our children return home, and had asked to stay in the same unit. On Good Friday, we called from our connection in Atlanta where thunderstorms and tornados resulted in a 6 hour delay. When we arrived around 3 a.m. Saturday morning, we were placed in third floor units facing the construction site, with a nice hike to our vehicles. After grocery shopping on Saturday and lugging the groceries up three flights, I was not feeling the love of an owner of (3) 2br units at Summer Bay LVDC. Rather than stew, I decided to express my upset to a manager, in an attempt to avoid problems in the future for the sake of all owners. We had conscientiously made several calls to assure our reservation was honored for placement in renovated units and there were notes in our account with our wishes for 1st floor, as well as the status on our delayed arrival.
> 
> It was our fortune to personally speak to Susan Bell, a delightful Assistant Manager at LVDC. She checked our record, and offered to move us the following day (Sunday) to a first floor renovated unit. Since we were already settled in for the week, we did not take her up on her immediate offer, but we will gladly relocate to a first floor unit on Friday for our second week.
> 
> Since we originally owned (2) 2br Fountains and (1) 2br Terraces, I asked why we were placed in two of the smaller 2br units upon arrival. She indicated that this was overlooked (which it should not have been) and that the staff is still being trained to pay close attention to any notes attached to owner's reservations. I asked if it had anything to do with our ownership in the weeks program and not RCI points, and she strongly denied it (good answer!) We are now scheduled to move to a larger 2br unit on Friday, with a pool view and closer to our car. Susan made a note on our reservation, that our unit could not be changed without speaking to the owner first! In addition, she told us that whenever we request a first floor unit, we should indicate this is a medical necessity, and not if a first floor unit, is available, which was the wording on our original reservation. Since we are seniors on heart medication, it really is a hardship for us being on the third floor with no elevator. However, this week our grandchildren are releasing alot of pent-up energy negotiating between buildings and stairs, so we will make the best of the it.  Except for the construction noise early in the morning, it is very quiet on the top floor. (We realize we may hear people above us when we move next week.) Susan Bell gave us permission to contact her personally in the future with reservations or any other concerns.



Hi Mimi,   Sounds like there are still some growing pains with the reservation end of things. hope you got it all straightened out!   when you get a chance could you give a brief update on what is completed at the resort and what is still under construction.  this is your first time at the new property correct? 
what's your impression of the new place?  and once they move you I'd be curious to hear your comparison of the two different 2 bedroom floor plans. the Sq footage isn't much different, but the bedroom layout in the 2 bdrm deluxe looks to be a better araingement?   Enjoy the rest of your time in LV! Bob


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks Mimi!

We'll be staying at Summer Bay in late September, so we're looking forward to your trip report!     

This will be our 2nd stay but the first at the new location.

We will be taking my father-in-law, who will  be 78.  He doesn't get around as well as he used to.     

We would sincerely appreciate any tips and/or suggestions on which building and/or room that we should request, to make it easier on him.

We will be staying in a 2BR OCC/Privacy is 6/6.  

Thanks, again!


----------



## roadtriper (Apr 16, 2009)

Skinsfan1311 said:


> Thanks Mimi!
> 
> We'll be staying at Summer Bay in late September, so we're looking forward to your trip report!
> 
> ...



well a ground floor unit is a for sure. the new resort is 19 acres and it is deeper than wide, if you wont have a car I would request a unit as close to the front gate as possible. if you have a car, you'll be all set as parking is in front of all buildings and you wont be far from your front door!  RT


----------



## Art4th (Apr 17, 2009)

I'll be checking in on May 3rd. Is the construction much of a nuisance? How is the wireless internet service?

Art


----------



## Mimi (Apr 19, 2009)

Here's an update, as requested. We are now in Building 17-105, a great location, which faces the heated pool and jacuzzi. Now that we have stayed in both 2br layouts, I actually like the 1020 sq, ft. Plan C Condo A better--and I didn't think I would! In the 1020 sq. ft. master bedroom there is a large dresser, lounge chair with floor lamp and table for reading and watching TV, two bed tables with lamps and a huge walk-in closet. In the 1030 sq. ft. Plan D Condo B master bedroom, the drawers are in the smaller walk-in closet and there is an uncomfortable chair with a lamp behind it in the corner of the room, not facing the TV. I thought I would prefer the layout of the 1030 sq. ft. unit with the bedrooms in opposite sides, rather than next to each other. But now being in the 1030 sq. ft. unit, all the rooms seem smaller, maybe because the washer and dryer are off the kitchen taking up the overall space. I actually did not mind having the washer and dryer off the balcony, since it was quieter doing laundry. Wireless internet is free, for now, during the construction phase, and works fine. In our present location, we are far away from all construction, but we do hear creaking from the  second floor. Currently, I would say the best location for 2br units is building 17, 14, and 7. (Buildings 20, 17, and 14 face the strip (odd numbered-units) but Building 20 is near the Clubhouse and currently has no pool.) The best location for 1br units is Building 18 or 16. Still under construction are the Clubhouse, Service/Sales Preview Center and Buildings 10 and 12. Most odd-numbered units face the pool, while most even-numbered units face parking lots. Until the Clubhouse is completed, Building 21 is being used for check-ins. The Front Desk and Resort Hostess is located in 21-105; Concierge is located in 21-102 and Sales is in Building 14-103. We were told owners can not request specific buildings or units, but I would recommend you request a renovated unit at check-in, as far away from construction, as possible. Keep in mind, when the construction is done, Buildings 2, 3, 19 and 20 that surround the Clubhouse and waterfall pool will be nice! 

*I asked when the construction will be completed and was told the projected date is October 2009*.


----------



## rdober (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for the update. I am an owner and have a reservation for mid Sept. I'm wondering if you have any idea when the clubhouse is expected to be complete or when construction is to end. I requested the buildings up front and was hoping that everything would be done by Sept. 
Thanks


----------



## Mimi (Apr 19, 2009)

On the SB LVDC TV station in our room, it is reported that the Clubhouse will be completed by the summer. I will try to find out more specific information.


----------



## roadtriper (Apr 19, 2009)

Mimi said:


> On the SB LVDC TV station in our room, it is reported that the Clubhouse will be completed by the summer. I will try to find out more specific information.



Mimi, Thanks for the Updates! any and all info appreciated. I will be at the resort for a week in Nov. and may be there for a couple days in June. Can't wait for the day when the resort is DONE, and we can just discuss whats in the future!   Thanks again  Bob


----------



## Art4th (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for the update Mimi. I'll be there in two weeks and will try to request one of the building you recommended.


----------



## Mimi (Apr 20, 2009)

The week before we left home, we received two calls from the developer encouraging us to take an "Update Tour" and we declined. Once we were at SB Desert Club, however, we agreed to take the tour in order to give Scarrie Carrie the credit. She always takes care of us with extra goodies and 2 for 1 coupons! We accepted a $75 Visa Card as our gift. We were assigned Corky as our salesman, who was knowledgable and personable. We learned that Harrah's bought the Summer Bay property for $250,000,000 and the value has reportedly doubled since the sale. We own 3 2br units. In order to convert our weeks to points, we could purchase another 2br unit for $37,990 and then it would only be an additional $9,990 to convert each week to points. Closing costs would be $590 and the RCI enrollment fee would be an additional $299 (but we would save that fee, since we are already RCI members!)

Next we got Scott Eustice, a fast-talking number's man. After throwing lots of figures our way and trying to convince us that Points were in our best interest, he offered us the HOA price for a 2Br anywhere from $18,590 to $29,990, depending upon the season (August, September, October being the highest). Even though we said thanks, but no thanks, we ended up charming Scott enough that he upgraded our status from Gold to Platinum (since we were owners of 3 2br units). Last year, we were awarded Silver status, but when we questioned it, we were changed to Gold. We were told Platinum was given to members with a certain number of points, and not available to Weeks owners. Regardless, we received a different perspective today, and gladly allowed Scott to escort us to an office where his buddy made up our new membership cards on the spot. :whoopie: 

Another interesting thing we learned is that anyone who purchases Summer Bay Las Vegas Desert Club (on eBay or anywhere else) after the April 2008 closing date, better make sure the deed exchange was completed. Otherwise, the new owner will be purchasing worthless documents.


----------



## roadtriper (Apr 21, 2009)

Mimi said:


> The week before we left home, we received two calls from the developer encouraging us to take an "Update Tour" and we declined. Once we were at SB Desert Club, however, we agreed to take the tour in order to give Scarrie Carrie the credit. She always takes care of us with extra goodies and 2 for 1 coupons! We accepted a $75 Visa Card as our gift. We were assigned Corky as our salesman, who was knowledgable and personable. We learned that Harrah's bought the Summer Bay property for $250,000,000 and the value has reportedly doubled since the sale. We own 3 2br units. In order to convert our weeks to points, we could purchase another 2br unit for $37,990 and then it would only be an additional $9,990 to convert each week to points. Closing costs would be $590 and the RCI enrollment fee would be an additional $299 (but we would save that fee, since we are already RCI members!)
> 
> Next we got Scott Eustice, a fast-talking number's man. After throwing lots of figures our way and trying to convince us that Points were in our best interest, he offered us the HOA price for a 2Br anywhere from $18,590 to $29,990, depending upon the season (August, September, October being the highest). Even though we said thanks, but no thanks, we ended up charming Scott enough that he upgraded our status from Gold to Platinum (since we were owners of 3 2br units). Last year, we were awarded Silver status, but when we questioned it, we were changed to Gold. We were told Platinum was given to members with a certain number of points, and not available to Weeks owners. Regardless, we received a different perspective today, and gladly allowed Scott to escort us to an office where his buddy made up our new membership cards on the spot. :whoopie:
> 
> Another interesting thing we learned is that anyone who purchases Summer Bay Las Vegas Desert Club (on eBay or anywhere else) after the April 2008 closing date, better make sure the deed exchange was completed. Otherwise, the new owner will be purchasing worthless documents.



OK Mimi, tell the truth... When ol' Corky whipped out the picture of his Dogs you wanted to get out the checkbook and write out that $47,000 check!  I know you did...   :hysterical:      
Last June Jana J. and I  went through the update/sales pitch. we had Corky(nice man).  we had them at a disadvantage because we were two independent owners, not husband and wife!  plus Jana had to leave half way through the presentation to catch her flight home. left me and Corky to hammer things out. same offers, if I bought one unit they would convert all my others to points for free. after he realized I wasn't buying he sent the "Closer" over. that lasted about a min.! I shut him down and was out of there $75 gift card in hand!   RT


----------



## Mimi (Apr 22, 2009)

OK...Scratch the building numbers in my previous post. All guests were notified that all building numbers are being changed Wed. April 22nd. Our property has 5 pools surrounded by timeshare buildings. The Front Desk, Concierge and Resort Hostess will now be in Building 1 until the Clubhouse is done. Building 2 is behind 1 and both of these 1br timeshare buildings are to the left of the Clubhouse. When the Clubhouse and waterfall pool is completed, the surrounding buildings will now be 3, 4, 5 (all 2br) and 6 (1b). The buildings next to those will now be 7, 8 (2br) and 9 (1br) surrounding a pool toward the back of the property and building 10 (1br) 11 & 12 (2br) and 13 (1br) are toward the front of the property.  Next to those, in the front of the property are buildings 14 (1br) 15 (2br) 16 (2br) and 17 (1br still under construction.) Behind these are the Sales Preview/ Service Center still under construction. The last set of buildings are in the back 18 (1br) 19 & 20 (2br) and 21 (1br still under construction). I would prefer buildings in the front (closest to the Strip). The highest numbered buildings are furthest from the Front Desk, Concierge and Shuttle Service. It may sound confusing, but looking at a property map, the new numbering makes perfect sense.


----------



## Mimi (Apr 22, 2009)

roadtriper said:


> OK Mimi, tell the truth... When ol' Corky whipped out the picture of his Dogs you wanted to get out the checkbook and write out that $47,000 check!  I know you did...   :hysterical:
> Last June Jana J. and I  went through the update/sales pitch. we had Corky(nice man).  we had them at a disadvantage because we were two independent owners, not husband and wife!  plus Jana had to leave half way through the presentation to catch her flight home. left me and Corky to hammer things out. same offers, if I bought one unit they would convert all my others to points for free. after he realized I wasn't buying he sent the "Closer" over. that lasted about a min.! I shut him down and was out of there $75 gift card in hand!   RT



Corky did show us his family photos, including his dogs! LOL...He told us all about his former career as a musician in Vegas, and he did some fancy name-dropping. He's working in sales until he decides to collect Social Security. He was really a nice guy who just seems to enjoy talking to folks. There was absolutely no pressure. Scott Eustice, our closer, is convinced that our 70-acre property is very valuable. He strongly believes that the Desert Club owners will be offered a buy-out from a casino developer in the future. Or maybe we could end up like Jockey Club owners...who knows. :rofl:


----------



## Art4th (Apr 22, 2009)

Mimi said:


> OK...Scratch the building numbers in my previous post. All guests were notified that all building numbers are being changed Wed. April 22nd. Our property has 5 pools surrounded by timeshare buildings. The Front Desk, Concierge and Resort Hostess will now be in Building 1 until the Clubhouse is done. Building 2 is behind 1 and both of these 1br timeshare buildings are to the left of the Clubhouse. When the Clubhouse and waterfall pool is completed, the surrounding buildings will now be 3, 4, 5 (all 2br) and 6 (1b). The buildings next to those will now be 7, 8 (2br) and 9 (1br) surrounding a pool toward the back of the property and building 10 (1br) 11 & 12 (2br) and 13 (1br) are toward the front of the property.  Next to those, in the front of the property are buildings 14 (1br) 15 (2br) 16 (2br) and 17 (1br still under construction.) Behind these are the Sales Preview/ Service Center still under construction. The last set of buildings are in the back 18 (1br) 19 & 20 (2br) and 21 (1br still under construction). I would prefer buildings in the front (closest to the Strip). The highest numbered buildings are furthest from the Front Desk, Concierge and Shuttle Service. It may sound confusing, but looking at a property map, the new numbering makes perfect sense.



Now I'm really confused . What are the buildings I should now request to be facing the pool area?


----------



## Mimi (Apr 22, 2009)

Art, if you are coming in 2 weeks, I would request Building 10 (1br) or Building 11 (2br) to be as close to the Front Desk and strip and away from construction. I have posted the newly-assigned numbers. The odd-numbered units face the pool, but if you have a 1br unit, some of those odd-numbered units face the next building. However, you may not be able to request a certain building, we were told it is first come - first served at check-in.


----------



## JoeMO (Apr 23, 2009)

*Recent ebay sale*



Mimi said:


> The week before we left home, we received two calls from the developer encouraging us to take an "Update Tour" and we declined. Once we were at SB Desert Club, however, we agreed to take the tour in order to give Scarrie Carrie the credit. She always takes care of us with extra goodies and 2 for 1 coupons! We accepted a $75 Visa Card as our gift. We were assigned Corky as our salesman, who was knowledgable and personable. We learned that Harrah's bought the Summer Bay property for $250,000,000 and the value has reportedly doubled since the sale. We own 3 2br units. In order to convert our weeks to points, we could purchase another 2br unit for $37,990 and then it would only be an additional $9,990 to convert each week to points. Closing costs would be $590 and the RCI enrollment fee would be an additional $299 (but we would save that fee, since we are already RCI members!)
> 
> Next we got Scott Eustice, a fast-talking number's man. After throwing lots of figures our way and trying to convince us that Points were in our best interest, he offered us the HOA price for a 2Br anywhere from $18,590 to $29,990, depending upon the season (August, September, October being the highest).
> 
> ...


----------



## UWSurfer (Apr 23, 2009)

It sure sounds like it.  Although 10% of developers price ain't that bad.

My 2 bdrm yields 62,200 points a year and cost a whole lot less.


----------



## billthom (Apr 25, 2009)

Mimi said:


> The week before we left home, we received two calls from the developer encouraging us to take an "Update Tour" and we declined. Once we were at SB Desert Club, however, we agreed to take the tour in order to give Scarrie Carrie the credit. She always takes care of us with extra goodies and 2 for 1 coupons! We accepted a $75 Visa Card as our gift. We were assigned Corky as our salesman, who was knowledgable and personable. We learned that Harrah's bought the Summer Bay property for $250,000,000 and the value has reportedly doubled since the sale. We own 3 2br units. In order to convert our weeks to points, we could purchase another 2br unit for $37,990 and then it would only be an additional $9,990 to convert each week to points. Closing costs would be $590 and the RCI enrollment fee would be an additional $299 (but we would save that fee, since we are already RCI members!)
> 
> Next we got Scott Eustice, a fast-talking number's man. After throwing lots of figures our way and trying to convince us that Points were in our best interest, he offered us the HOA price for a 2Br anywhere from $18,590 to $29,990, depending upon the season (August, September, October being the highest). Even though we said thanks, but no thanks, we ended up charming Scott enough that he upgraded our status from Gold to Platinum (since we were owners of 3 2br units). Last year, we were awarded Silver status, but when we questioned it, we were changed to Gold. We were told Platinum was given to members with a certain number of points, and not available to Weeks owners. Regardless, we received a different perspective today, and gladly allowed Scott to escort us to an office where his buddy made up our new membership cards on the spot. :whoopie:
> 
> Another interesting thing we learned is that anyone who purchases Summer Bay Las Vegas Desert Club (on eBay or anywhere else) after the April 2008 closing date, better make sure the deed exchange was completed. Otherwise, the new owner will be purchasing worthless documents.



Hi Mimi
We must have moved out and you moved into 17-105. We were there until April 12. Enjoyed the room except for the squeaky floors above and the noisy A/C fans just outside the balcony. 
We also had Corky the Timeshare guy for our "owners update". It is nice to see the Timeshare salesmen are still at it with their stories. We bought another 2 bedroom at the Desert Club on Ebay while we were there. Total cost (closing and transfers included) $640 and I do not expect to receive worthless paper for it. We bought one last year the same way and Summer Bay is perfectly happy to accept it as legitimate. I think they do not like to admit that their prices are out of this world. 
I would have bought the 91,000 points unit if we hadn't just bought this one.  That was a great bargain. Right now you can buy a 1 bedroom unit on Ebay for $97.00 total (transfers and closing costs included).


----------



## Mimi (Apr 25, 2009)

*L.V. Desert Club Property Map*

Here is a map of the new property. The unit Bill and I were in changed from 17-105 to 11-105 during the week of our stay.


----------



## Mimi (Apr 25, 2009)

*Summer Bay Las Vegas Desert Club*

Here's a picture of the Clubhouse and waterfall pool with Wynn and Encore in the left background and Fountainbleu in the distance to the right.


----------



## abdibile (Apr 27, 2009)

JoeMO said:


> Did you see the recent ebay sale for 91,000 yearly RCI Points?  It went for $4,000.  This is a lot less than the $48,000 resort price.  I didn't know there were units that got 91,000 points every year.  Did someone get ripped off?  The ebay sale # is 310135476980.
> 
> Thanks,
> Joe



2 BR lockoff in Season 2 really has 91,000 points. 2 BR Lockoff in Season 3 is even 102,000 (for MF of $462 this is probably one of the best ratios MF/RCI Points)


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Apr 28, 2009)

roadtriper said:


> well a ground floor unit is a for sure. the new resort is 19 acres and it is deeper than wide, if you wont have a car I would request a unit as close to the front gate as possible. if you have a car, you'll be all set as parking is in front of all buildings and you wont be far from your front door!  RT



Thanks!   

We always rent a car in Vegas, but we would still like to be up front.


----------



## Mimi (Apr 29, 2009)

abdibile said:


> 2 BR lockoff in Season 2 really has 91,000 points. 2 BR Lockoff in Season 3 is even 102,000 (for MF of $462 this is probably one of the best ratios MF/RCI Points)



According to the sales department, RCI point values will increase after all the construction is completed (reportedly by the end of this year). :whoopie:


----------



## anne1125 (Apr 29, 2009)

I hope we become gold crown at that time too.

Anne


----------



## Art4th (May 5, 2009)

*Wow*

My daughter and I are here now and the new resort is incredible. There is still much construction going on as noted earlier, but the units are awesome...beautifully decorated. I've seen the pictures but seeing it in person is even better. Nice walk-in closets in both bedrooms and three large flat screen TV's.
     We saw Howie Mandel tonight. Going to Mac King and Blue Man Group tomorrow and Vinnie Favorito on Wednesday. I wish were going to be here longer.


----------



## Mimi (May 11, 2009)

We saw Vinnie last month; he was very funny...as usual! Scarry Carrie got us discounts for taking the tour. Where is your unit? Sounds like you got the Plan C Condo (the one I liked) with the utility room off the balcony. It has more space inside than the "larger" Plan D Condo with the W/D off the kitchen. Have a great time!


----------



## Art4th (May 12, 2009)

Mimi said:


> We saw Vinnie last month; he was very funny...as usual! Scarry Carrie got us discounts for taking the tour. Where is your unit? Sounds like you got the Plan C Condo (the one I liked) with the utility room off the balcony. It has more space inside than the "larger" Plan D Condo with the W/D off the kitchen. Have a great time!



We were in 18-309 and had the W/D off the kitchen. There was also a utility room off the balcony that housed the HW tank. Our view of the pool was blocked by the building that had the  bathrooms and whirlpool, but we had the sun right on our balcony every morning.


----------



## Dori (May 12, 2009)

We just booked a 2-bedroom unit for mid-October.  We can't wait to see the new property!  I'll go back and study these posts carefully so we'll know what unit to request.

Dori


----------

